# Feedback Issues



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Right now im playing System of a downs Psycho solo and im finding when i am holding some of the notes i get a good tone and then right after a get a high pitch squeel right after i have B.C rich Bich line 6 amp on metal setting and dr distoro distortion pedal and there all set to 12 o clock, just wondering how i can fix the feed back or even just minimize it, thanks


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Is any of the distortion produced by tubes... could have a michophonic tube... if not what about your pick ups are they wax potted.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

or - there's too much gain in there......line 6 on metal AND a distortion pedal in the mix...if I am correct - the metal setting on the line6 amp would be similar to the "line6 insane" setting on the POD XTL....it's a whole pile 'o gain

with that much gain in there.......feedback (not the good kind) is inevitable - especially with the SS setup.....I had the same problem with high gain on my crate amp and the boss metalzone...

take a look at another thread on this board re: cutting back on the gain for better tone.....might help with your setup


----------

